# Beer brewing Question..



## onedragon221 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like to know how many of you on this site. If so do you have any pics of your setup?
Any help will be helpful..
Thank you


----------



## ryanje (Feb 16, 2010)

Im a home brewer!  No pics but I use a banjo burner fryery and 10 gallon pot for brewing.  Glass for fermenting.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 16, 2010)

so you use glass to ferment? Can i use a 5 gal plastic jug to Ferment?


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 16, 2010)

You can. The typical starter kit uses all food-grade plastic buckets - one for fermenting, one for bottling.

Just make sure you leave sufficient head space. You don't want your blow-off valve to be in the liquid.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought a kit this weekend, But i was wondering it i could have rigged up something myself...
plus i wanted to start off with a small batch maybe 2 - 2 1/2 gal.


----------



## ryanje (Feb 17, 2010)

Not really.  It needs to be bigger than 5 gallons to allow for a krausen (head that forms).  Most brewer kits have 6.5 gallon pails that they lable up to 5 gallons.


----------



## hookup (Apr 26, 2010)

Post #4

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=91944


----------

